# using your belly, thighs, hips...whatever



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

Okay, this is yet another spin-off from some of the current, yummy threads here on the weight board...

I'm wondering what kinds of things people do with their fat--utility stuff or otherwise. For instance, and probably pretty obviously, I use my stomach to steady my steering wheel sometimes when I drive.

I also:

Open doors with my belly sometimes when my hands are full.

Put my eyeliner pencil into one of my folds while I put on my other make up, that way I'm insured that's it's body temperature when I go to put it on and I get a smooth line.


----------



## ciaobella (Nov 1, 2006)

lol rest things on my upper belly, remote, drink, laptop


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

ciaobella said:


> lol rest things on my upper belly, remote, drink, laptop



KEYBOARD! lol


----------



## ManOWar (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: both the poster and the first responder---

GULP! Ahem...wow...major turn-ons to hear about...

!!!!*


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Nov 1, 2006)

Yay for belly driving! (Better on the interstate than on country roads, though.) Been there, done that with the handy-dandy remote shelf as well. And laptop shelf. My "lap" is just a little farther up than most. The better to see my high-res screen with, my dear.

The folds are also good for making sure you don't trip over a full-length dress as you walk upstairs. 

And this:


Rebecca said:


> Put my eyeliner pencil into one of my folds while I put on my other make up, that way I'm insured that's it's body temperature when I go to put it on and I get a smooth line.



is brilliant. I'm totally stealing this idea.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Yay for belly driving! (Better on the interstate than on country roads, though.) Been there, done that with the handy-dandy remote shelf as well. And laptop shelf. My "lap" is just a little farther up than most. The better to see my high-res screen with, my dear.
> 
> The folds are also good for making sure you don't trip over a full-length dress as you walk upstairs.
> 
> ...



 you're welcome to the idea.

I, too, tuck various pieces of clothing in various folds. 

I use my belly hang to keep my hands warm, too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 1, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> The folds are also good for making sure you don't trip over a full-length dress as you walk upstairs.



I was *just* going to say that. I am a skirt tucked under the belly girl all the way, otherwise I'd never make it up the stairs with all the gear I have to carry around. I'm a cleavage stuffer too: Cell phone, tissues, pens, spare change. It's like having extra hands.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 1, 2006)

I also put my hands under my belly to warm them up..I sleep with my hands under my fat..

I have to admit that I lost a marker one time..lol..I was in the floor working on something for class and I slipped it between my belly and my thigh and it was gone until I took a shower the next morning..lol..talk about almost dying!

I've never done the driving thing..I do use my belly to open doors..or to push things when I'm moving heavy furniture.

I mostly like to use my belly to tantalize guys 

is it working?

LMFAO


----------



## ciaobella (Nov 1, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I also put my hands under my belly to warm them up..I sleep with my hands under my fat..




I totally was just thinking this! Right between the girls and my upper belly! lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 1, 2006)

ciaobella said:


> I totally was just thinking this! Right between the girls and my upper belly! lol


well..my girls are my first go too..but usually they don't warm me up enough and I put them under my belly.

I was with a guy one time that slept with his hands under my belly while I was on my side..*sigh* it was the best.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2006)

When I get out of the shower I tuck my towel under my boobs then the bottom under my belly while I brush my hair, so my hands are free. 

I also use the boobs as holder for cell phone, inhaler, room keys, and money. 

I sleep on my side, usually with a hand tucked in the side of my underwear and fingers under the side of my belly. 

I use my tummy to tuck napkins at restaurants (otherwise they tend to just slide off my thigh). 

My cats use me as a couch.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 1, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I also put my hands under my belly to warm them up..I sleep with my hands under my fat...



One more for this, either under the girls or inside my undies and under my belly. I use my hips to close doors and move furniture. To carry more at once when my hands are full, I often wedge an item--like a bottle of water--under a side roll and squeeze an arm against it while I walk to another part of the house. And one of my cats (a small one) uses my rear shelfage as a perch when I'm working at my desk.

When I want to cover the phone while I speak to someone else I press the receiver into my boob. I never realized I did this until someone said to me one day, "why are you doing that with the phone?"

I've never done this because I just thought of it now, but rolls could also be good place to hide love notes for someone to find.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2006)

I hereby nominate this thread as being one of the most arousing that I have ever read on any messageboard.


----------



## MeowMac (Nov 1, 2006)

I've used the fold between the upper belly and the lower belly to hold pens or pencils when I'm working in bed or on the couch. This is also a great place for storing money when I have no pockets.

My thighs are definately used to warm my hands and sometimes while sleeping I'll keep my hands warm by keeping them pressed between my belly and bed but then I wake up with my arms asleep.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

MeowMac said:


> I've used the fold between the upper belly and the lower belly to hold pens or pencils when I'm working in bed or on the couch. This is also a great place for storing money when I have no pockets.
> 
> My thighs are definately used to warm my hands and sometimes while sleeping I'll keep my hands warm by keeping them pressed between my belly and bed but then I wake up with my arms asleep.


I also sleep with my hands between my belly and my bed and my hands *used* to fall asleep but I've somehow found a position where that isn't a problem.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 1, 2006)

Ive done all of the above. 
My adult cat uses my ass shelf as a perch when I am at my pc too. 
I close cupboard doors with my belly and hips.
I hide money in my bra--only to forget I put it there and find it when I undress. (I've done this with my car keys too..and had a panic attack cos I couldn't find them.) 
I warm my hands underneath my belly.
I tuck my hands into my pant waistline when I am watching tv. 
I also wedge things between my arm fat rolls and my body, in order to carry them. A fat roll sometimes feels like an extra arm when I carry heavy boxes. 
I've used my hips to hold up a box while opening my front door. 
I booty bumped a gal away from a guy that I wanted to dance with. 
Hips are GREAT for pushing your way through a crowd.
I've dipped my belly in gravy, while setting the table for thanksgiving, and dipped my boobs in things while setting the table for dinner.
When I do baking, I wear old clothes, cos my hips are GREAT and easy access for wiping my hands on. 
I've been known to use my belly to steer with.
When I am watching tv, I use my cleavage to hold my pop can.
And just for fun, my sister and I walk into walmart backwards sometimes to see whos ass will make the automatic doors open first. It kinda puts a light to the right wal-mart greeters' eyes!


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2006)

Uhm, I've dunked a boob into the toilet (no, not far enough down to touch water, thank god). I use cleavage as temporary storage space. Rolls are the PERFECT place for jewelers tools and sometimes, a random bead ends up there--and as I think I've said before to the ladies who've bought my work: remember where it's been, ladies. Remember where it's been.

Sometimes when I'm sitting and thinking, not using my hands, I place them palm up between the bottom of my belly and my thighs. I'm usually naked or in undies around my house, so this is a very easy position to get into. Must be a meditation pose for me or someting.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> I've used my hips to hold up a box while opening my front door.



I do that all the time with boxes... rest them on my hip and against the door or wall while I'm opening the door.... works perfect!


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I do that all the time with boxes... rest them on my hip and against the door or wall while I'm opening the door.... works perfect!


Oh wait--I do all that with my belly! I smash myself up against the door, fumble with my keys, and all the while the pliant, malleable belly is keeping the package afloat!

And of course, like everyone else, fat or thin, I use my butt for closing doors, drawers, etc.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Nov 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> Uhm, I've dunked a boob into the toilet (no, not far enough down to touch water, thank god). I use cleavage as temporary storage space. Rolls are the PERFECT place for jewelers tools and sometimes, a random bead ends up there--and as I think I've said before to the ladies who've bought my work: remember where it's been, ladies. Remember where it's been.
> 
> Sometimes when I'm sitting and thinking, not using my hands, I place them palm up between the bottom of my belly and my thighs. I'm usually naked or in undies around my house, so this is a very easy position to get into. Must be a meditation pose for me or someting.



That's my meditation pose, too. I even find myself doing it at work when I'm trying to think of how to say something (helps if I'm wearing loose pants). I've also found beads in odd places - usually just when I'm working with seed beads, though. I found the last piece of a jigsaw puzzle in that belly/thigh fold once. I guess I had been resting my belly on the table while leaning over, and swept it up when I straightened up. I looked all over for that damn thing...


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Put my eyeliner pencil into one of my folds while I put on my other make up, that way I'm insured that's it's body temperature when I go to put it on and I get a smooth line.


i do this, but it's my mascara, and i either put it between my boobs, or in the crook of my arm while i'm holding the mirror. makes it wayyyy easier to apply it!

and i always have the remote resting on my belly, and i sleep with my hands tucked under my belly too, always have!


----------



## Tina (Nov 2, 2006)

_"Open doors with my belly sometimes when my hands are full." _ Check.

_"The folds are also good for making sure you don't trip over a full-length dress as you walk upstairs."_ Check. I tuck the dress either under the girls or under my belly, which ever works best at the time.

_"I use my belly hang to keep my hands warm, too." _ Check. Or whatever folds are handiest, and warmest, at the moment, like also under the girls.

_"I use my tummy to tuck napkins at restaurants (otherwise they tend to just slide off my thigh)."_ Check. Also tuck other things in there, too, as needed. 

_"I use my hips to close doors and move furniture."_ Check.

_"When I want to cover the phone while I speak to someone else I press the receiver into my boob."_ Kinda check. I press the phone into my belly sometimes, too.

When I'm cooking a big meal and I'm wearing my apron/smock thingie, I wipe the top of a can off before opening it by pressing it against a breast and twisting it to wipe it off. Quick and handy.

When I had a different car, and my hips were bigger, the passenger, no matter who it was, invariably used my right hip as an very comfy arm rest.

A favorite comfy pose even when sitting is hand on a hip, but tucked in so much that most of my hand is covered by my front and back waist rolls.

Often I sit with my hands on my belly, just because it's comfy.

Sometimes, if I need to hide a little something, I put it under an arm, 'cause it's big enough to be a hiding place.

I have big hips, and they are handy for pushing things around, as needed. They are also good for shooting people across the room, if put enough force into it.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2006)

oh, i also forgot...at work, when unloading truck, if there's a heavy piece of furniture or just a heavy box, i usually lean a hip or my butt into it and push. works lovely.


----------



## Mary (Nov 2, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I also use the boobs as holder for cell phone, inhaler, room keys, and money.



Haha! I totally do that! Cleavage is a great answer to some of those pants with no pockets. I almost always hold my inhaler between my boobs when I'm swimming.


----------



## InsecureGirl (Nov 2, 2006)

After reading this... seems I don't make the most of my fat. I need to get started!


----------



## Emma (Nov 2, 2006)

I used to sleep with my hands between my thighs but since they've got so heavy my hands go numb and i wake up with pins and needles.


----------



## Tad (Nov 2, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I was with a guy one time that slept with his hands under my belly while I was on my side..*sigh* it was the best.



My favorite position for falling asleep is spooned up with my wife, one hand either between belly and breast or between belly and thigh.

Both are warm and comforting

-Ed


----------



## Pear320 (Nov 2, 2006)

I REALLY LOVE reading everyone's replies and decided to share a memory that I had totally forgotten about till now .. 
*laughing* OK, so maybe my waist is small and the "girls" are only a C?D (depending on weight gain/loss), but for what I lack "on top" I make up for in OTHER ways with my lower half!  
This thread triggered a memory of the time I went to a Rod Stewart Concert with my younger sister MANY years ago, when the "biggest" security concern here in the Tampa area (back then) was people taking cameras, recorders, and drugs into the concert area ... so ALL purses and bags were checked at the gate. 
Being a HUGE Rod Stewart fan - while driving to the concert - my sister continually pleaded & begged with me to "smuggle" her fixed lens Pentax IQZ camera underneath my low hanging belly apron along with an extra roll of film!! Yep, I did it!! And by some miracle she didn't get caught taking photos!! :blush:


----------



## isotope (Nov 2, 2006)

I do my tax returns with my belly.

I have to say that it's quite good with accounting.


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

i've stuck a camera into my cleavage for just the same reason! (concert, not taxes). 

I also realized earlier that I cup my own boobs all the time. And I mean all the time. More of a comfort thing than an 'ooh baby' thing. However, I don't think that sort of thing is related to being fat--all women (and some men) can do it, yes?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 2, 2006)

TMI alert. It is really cold in my office today and my hands are freezing. I notice that when I'm sitting at my desk I stick my hands in my pants over my belly right under my boobs for warmth. I've always done that. Sort of an absentminded thing.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Nov 2, 2006)

When on the couch, I stick my hands between my thighs for warmth. Also, I sit "indian" style with my feet under my butt for warmth. On the occasions I use my cordless phone (I'm a rotary phone kind of gal) and want to use my headset, I stick the phone in between my boobies.


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

I have been known to stick the edge of my dinner napkin between my tummy and my thigh so as not to have it fall to the floor. And the girls make a great shelf for all manner of things when my hands are otherwise busy.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 2, 2006)

I use my girlfriends belly, hips, boobies, and all of the above to get myself going.
Good start for a good day!!

   

:doh:


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> When I get out of the shower I tuck my towel under my boobs then the bottom under my belly while I brush my hair, so my hands are free.
> 
> I also use the boobs as holder for cell phone, inhaler, room keys, and money.
> 
> ...


the cats use you as a couch. they are DE-clawed right?


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 3, 2006)

I warm my hands under the boob hang. When I am out, I'll place money under my belly hang, in case someone has caught on to the "money in the bra" tatic.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> ...
> When I'm cooking a big meal and I'm wearing my apron/smock thingie...



You have an apron for COOKING? HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 3, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> TMI alert. It is really cold in my office today and my hands are freezing. I notice that when I'm sitting at my desk I stick my hands in my pants over my belly right under my boobs for warmth. I've always done that. Sort of an absentminded thing.



Do it. Yesterday it was so cold (effin snow flurries), I actually went in for a full boob palming. I'm so glad I have an office with a door I can close.

How do skinny folks keep their hands warm?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Do it. Yesterday it was so cold (effin snow flurries), I actually went in for a full boob palming. I'm so glad I have an office with a door I can close.
> 
> How do skinny folks keep their hands warm?



they do a jack london-ing.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> How do skinny folks keep their hands warm?



Well, there's a few areas of the body that can be used to warm up one's hands. First is under the armpits; second is behind the knees; the third and warmest area is the genital region. 

The reason why these areas are warm is because there's a lot of blood vessels there, and therefore a lot of heat. The genital region is warmest because of the blood flowing to and from the legs, and also to and from the genitals. At least, that's what I think is the reason for it. I'm not entirely sure, and that's more or less conjecture on my part.

But basically, if your hands are cold, shove 'em in yer undies.

EDIT: Alternatively, shove your hands under a cat or dog. Or, if suffering from hypothermia, find the nearest Tauntaun, kill it, cut it open, and crawl inside. It reeks, but it's warmer than outside.


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You have an apron for COOKING? HAHAHAHAHA!



It's actually a blouse thingie that is way too big, and is made out of thick material. I first started wearing it when I painted and used pastels and charcoal, to protect my clothing, but then also wear it when I know I'm cooking really messy stuff. I've never actually found an apron that fit, or I might buy one.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Nov 3, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I also put my hands under my belly to warm them up..I sleep with my hands under my fat..
> 
> LMFAO



Me too Misty. I also slip my fingers into the top of my pants resting them on either side of my belly, not quite like Al Bundy, and with both hands. But I can't walk and do that at the same time


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Nov 3, 2006)

i have to agree with an earlier post...this was one of the hottest threads in a long time!


----------



## Shala (Nov 3, 2006)

SoftBellyLover said:


> i have to agree with an earlier post...this was one of the hottest threads in a long time!


Oh really, SBL. Is it getting warm in here?

BTW, its nice to see e fellow louisianian here!


----------



## Mia Davina (Nov 3, 2006)

oh the folds of usefullness!!! I use them soooo much! I, like many others, warm my hands between my boobs and my belly (which is particularly useful when driving in NY this time of year).

I have forever found myself tucking my hands between my folds as a security type thing.. you know... instead of a security blanket, I have security fat? ^_^ Once while in ISS back in high school (yes, naughty Mia), the room was so damn cold, but we were forced to do work that they gave us as punishment, so I would sat there writing, indignantly. All the sudden, my friend Dan pokes me and points to my boobs. I had, unwittingly, been stuffing my left (non-writing) hand, in my cleavage to keep it warm!

I also have this security thing where, when I'm laying down, I have to have my hands stuck in a tight place. If I'm wearing clothing, it's between my waistband and my hip. If I'm not wearing clothing, it's between my belly and my hip. If I'm cuddling with someone else, it's between THEIR waist band and their hip. I often feel myself having the need to explain to people that it's not a come on, it's just an automatic thing (no, I don't do it with everyone!).

Growing up, my mom taught us to put our hands between our thighs to warm them up. Skinny or no so, in our family, everyone has ample thighs/hips.


ok.. I think I've gone on enough for now!


----------



## altered states (Nov 3, 2006)

Mia Davina said:


> ok.. I think I've gone on enough for now!



No..................


----------



## Mia Davina (Nov 3, 2006)

oh! I forgot the best one!!!

I always put stuff in my clevage... I like putting my chapstick there when it's cold because then it's easier to put on, cause it's all warmed up!

One time, my friend and I were goofing around in wal-mart at about 3am. His cellphone plays MP3's, so he turned on his music and shoved his phone in my cleavage. I had to shuffle it around some because I was wearing a VERY low cut top... but after a few adjustments, you couldn't see the phone at all! The music waws loud and clear. No one could figure out where it was coming from! Eyes were obviously drawn to my chest (because it was barely staying in my shirt), and then up and down my body, in confusion! I am now, and forever, know as the "Music girl" to the late night shift at my local wal-mart.


----------



## Mia Davina (Nov 3, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> No..................




well then good thing I added one more then, huh?! ^_^


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 5, 2006)

I also tuck my hand in my waistband just over my hip but on my belly (which rests on my hips  ). Sometimes, I cross my arms and put both my hands in my waistband. It's just an automatic thing, especially if it's cold. (I do something very similar, putting my hands under my flabby upper arms.) My mom used to yell at me for it when I was young because she said it made me look "defensive." It's just how I'm comfortable. And actually, when I'm sitting like that, I'm at my most relaxed.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep, I use my hips a lot to balance a box while I open a door, or use my hips or butt to close a door or drawer. Another handy aspect of my size is that indirectly it gives me an added aura of authority in my job as an office manager. Part of it's that I'm tall, but I try to lead by motivation and my very large physical size tends to emphasize this.

One handy but indirect aspect of my size -- that I wasn't aware of until I overheard some of my staff talking about it  -- is that when I walk over to someone's desk to discuss an important assignment, I tend to stand with my thighs touching the edge of their desk. Well, I'm just tall enough and definitely fat enough that my belly hangs out over part of their desktop, without quite touching it. Gadzooks, so that's why I had their undivided attention! Oh well, if my "Belly of Damocles" helps make my staff meet all their deadlines, then I might as well use it.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 5, 2006)

As my chest has gotten big,I do the boob adjustment,or bra adjustment without even knowing it.Kinda scary but my sister I've seen do the same exact thing.


----------

